# OMG - tampax ad



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

has anyone seen the ad with the leak in the boat yet? Outrageous, feminine ingenuity...


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Yeah...*



formica said:


> has anyone seen the ad with the leak in the boat yet? Outrageous, feminine ingenuity...


 Kinda creeps me out, really.

How come he didn't stuff it in a condom? Woulda been more watertight.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

"Ingenuity?" 

Even the stereotypical male dope in ad-land could've figured this one out. "Hmmm, let's see....there's a hole in the boat. What have we got to work with here......a couple of oars.... some bait and tackle......a Price Club-sized box of tampons. What to do, what to do.....don't tell me........"

What I'd like to know, is what this chick was thinking bringing tampons with her on the boat. Was it just in case they'd be stranded on an island? I mean, she couldn't go two hours? And how would she go about........

Ah, makes no sense.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

the ingenueity part was sarcasm on my part. Maybe it's just payback for all the ED adds we are subjected to.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

I figured you had to be using sarcasm!

Still, couldn't resist a rant about that ad. Although I suppose it's better than the constant ED ones.


----------



## TurboasT4 (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm a guy, but gotta reply to this one.....

First, the guy is getting a patch kit. 

Secondly, is anyone else disturbed by the fact that this girl is carrying with her roughly 20 of these on a day trip????? Shouldn't 2, maybe 3 be more than enough????? Does she really need THAT many?


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

*tampax solved an underwater robot leak*

I saw a story of a couple of High School engineering students that were competing in a Robotics competition with some high level colleges. (~MIT and such) When getting ready for the underwater robotics competition they discovered a leak. Someone came up with the idea to use Tampax and they tried it and it stopped the leak. They even won the overall competition.

The biggest debate the students had was who was gonna buy the Tampax!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Christine said:


> I figured you had to be using sarcasm!
> 
> Still, couldn't resist a rant about that ad. Although I suppose it's better than the constant ED ones.


what's really interesting is to have a non stop barrage of ED ads when you are watching the tube with your teen son.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

TurboasT4 said:


> I'm a guy, but gotta reply to this one.....
> 
> First, the guy is getting a patch kit.
> 
> Secondly, is anyone else disturbed by the fact that this girl is carrying with her roughly 20 of these on a day trip????? Shouldn't 2, maybe 3 be more than enough????? Does she really need THAT many?


uh, I only saw one in ad I was noting.
As a perimenopausal female, I always travel with "supplies". I have supplies stashed everywhere. Maybe tmi, but this IS the women's lounge.

formica


----------



## Bikehigh (Jan 14, 2004)

FWIW, I think that ad is cute! I'd like that girl as a girlfriend! But the woman I really want, is the one who kicks the snacks off the coffee table while she's watching the game! She's hotttt!


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

There is a rubber spray patch kit for boat. I would use it instead of the tampon. I would be aghast to know if the girl has mentrual problem. I just don't want to be near any woman with that problem. She can have wide mood swings.    I prefer to cancel the boat trip together. I would buy a dozen box of tampons for her if she would stop using it to plug my boat. What would the guys at the dock think about me when they see it.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Picard said:


> There is a rubber spray patch kit for boat. I would use it instead of the tampon. I would be aghast to know if the girl has mentrual problem. I just don't want to be near any woman with that problem. She can have wide mood swings.    I prefer to cancel the boat trip together. I would buy a dozen box of tampons for her if she would stop using it to plug my boat. What would the guys at the dock think about me when they see it.


where to begin..
1. I can't wait until some first aider uses a maxi pad on your profusely bleeding wound. Do you think that will make your pecker shrivel up and fall off?
2. You are around women with "menstrual problems" all the time and you don't even know it.
3. I hope that next time you have to buy tampax for your maybe-sometime-in-the-future-if-you-get-lucky girlfriend, they get on the loudspeaker at the super market and say "Price check on the super plus tampax for the guy in aisle 7" REALLY LOUD. Oh, wait, you would never do that, would you.
4. Did you know that most women are more orgasmic when menstuating that when not? 
5. re the boat- it was a fricken tv ad, not real life. They wouldn't sell much tampax using a patch kit, would they?


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Guys who are experienced with women aren't afraid of anything menstrual-related. They know that buying a box of feminine products is just one way of telling the world, "I got me a woman and we're obviously very intimate." 

Picard must be horrified to learn that he's surrounded by "menstrual women" on a daily basis. Here's something I just found on the internet regarding the Native American view:

_The water of life, menstrual or postpartum blood, was held sacred. Sacred often means taboo; that is, what is empowered in a ritual sense is not to be touched or approached by any who are weaker than the power itself. . . The blood of women was in and of itself infused with the power or Supreme Mind, and so women were held in awe and respect. . . Blood...is used in sacrifice because it posses the power to make something else powerful or, conversely, to weaken or kill it.

The rituals associated with menstration were practiced because of these reasons. These women couldn't go near certain medicine bundles, near warriours, fish, gather, or conduct any other task that may weaken those around them. The Native Americans didn't believe menstration to be "dirty," but only to represent the ultimate sacredness of womanhood and motherhood. _

Welcome to the Women's Lounge!


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

formica said:


> As a perimenopausal female, I always travel with "supplies". I have supplies stashed everywhere. Maybe tmi, but this IS the women's lounge.
> 
> formica


me too


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

these guys are going national, their story was in Wired... all thanks to a Tampax


----------



## hugh088 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Mini pads for first aid*



formica said:


> where to begin..
> 1. I can't wait until some first aider uses a maxi pad on your profusely bleeding wound. Do you think that will make your pecker shrivel up and fall off?
> 2. You are around women with "menstrual problems" all the time and you don't even know it.
> 3. I hope that next time you have to buy tampax for your maybe-sometime-in-the-future-if-you-get-lucky girlfriend, they get on the loudspeaker at the super market and say "Price check on the super plus tampax for the guy in aisle 7" REALLY LOUD. Oh, wait, you would never do that, would you.
> ...


My wife who is a nurse, stuck two mini pads in the first aid kit I carry while MTB'ing. I carried them for years before I used them on a group ride.
Do the guys remember the jerk who endo'd in the rock garden, no.
Do they remember that I had the only first aid kit, no.
Do they remember that I patched up the jerks profuse bleeding head wound with a clean bandage(mini pad) and duct tape, no.
Do they remember that I ended my ride and took dumbo to the hospital for sticthes. no.
The only thing they remember and mention is the fact that I had 2 minipads in my camel back. Oh ya, they also remember that Joe's tongue was green when he came out of the emergency room because my wife gave him a green lollipop.


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

formica said:


> where to begin..
> 1. I can't wait until some first aider uses a maxi pad on your profusely bleeding wound. Do you think that will make your pecker shrivel up and fall off?
> 2. You are around women with "menstrual problems" all the time and you don't even know it.
> 3. I hope that next time you have to buy tampax for your maybe-sometime-in-the-future-if-you-get-lucky girlfriend, they get on the loudspeaker at the super market and say "Price check on the super plus tampax for the guy in aisle 7" REALLY LOUD. Oh, wait, you would never do that, would you.
> ...


1. Sort of done that. Used one on a woman in a car crash in the middle of nowhere, GA. I wasn't concerned with her pecker shriveling up and falling off, though. Maybe it would've been different if a man had been lying there, bleeding out. Wouldn't want to offend his masculinity by using a feminine hygien product
2. Thank god (or whomever)
3. Too many bad jokes about the price checks
4. hmmmmmm 
5. the ad wasn't based on fact? I'm so disillusioned...


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

Picard said:


> There is a rubber spray patch kit for boat. I would use it instead of the tampon. I would be aghast to know if the girl has mentrual problem. I just don't want to be near any woman with that problem. She can have wide mood swings.    I prefer to cancel the boat trip together. I would buy a dozen box of tampons for her if she would stop using it to plug my boat. What would the guys at the dock think about me when they see it.


Do you actually know any women Picard? Besides your mother, that is. I'm guessing not...


----------



## xcdemon (May 19, 2004)

brg said:


> I saw a story of a couple of High School engineering students that were competing in a Robotics competition with some high level colleges. (~MIT and such) When getting ready for the underwater robotics competition they discovered a leak. Someone came up with the idea to use Tampax and they tried it and it stopped the leak. They even won the overall competition.
> 
> The biggest debate the students had was who was gonna buy the Tampax!


OK, I'm sorry, but I have to ask...
how the heck big was this leak if they needed a whole tampon to fix it?
Back to bikes....


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

xcdemon said:


> OK, I'm sorry, but I have to ask...
> how the heck big was this leak if they needed a whole tampon to fix it?
> Back to bikes....


If I recall correctly, apparently the "waterproof" box that housed the brains of the robot had a small leak. They packed Tampax around the brains and sealed it back up and then they were up and going.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

*I don't want to know about mentrual cycle !!!*

I know its just a TV ad. I admit that the ad was really funny. Nevertheless I wouldn't use maxi pad on my wound period. I pack 2 large trauma pads in my first aid kit    I prefer to use the right equipment for the job. Maxipad should be used by women for its intended purpose.

I know several women who are my cousins. I know when they are in mood swings. I tend to avoid them at all cost. They tend to get cranky, *****y, and uncooperative. In addtion I really don't want to know if women are orgasmic when they in menstrual period. I prefer to block out the image of menstruation from my mind. It's just digusting   

I am aware of native america story about women growing to motherhood following menstrual cycle. blah, blahhhh.

It seems the women in this lounge have significant mood swings based on the postings here. For example, Formica, impy, Chritine etc... I guess you, ladies, are either taking estrogen supplements for post-menopause period ; or you have long mentrual cycle


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

Picard said:


> Nevertheless I wouldn't use maxi pad on my wound period.


There's a joke in here somewhere, I just know it.



Picard said:


> I prefer to block out the image of menstruation from my mind. It's just digusting


Yeah, and ball sacks are just a frickin' basket full of puppies.


----------



## Tiggerr (Apr 4, 2005)

FWIW you would be suprised to know that some of these *disgusting* products (your thoughts not mine) are repackaged for the medical/emergency world.

I used to volunteer to help with a high school wrestling program. One of the most popular items in the medical kit were these cotton wads that you placed up the nose of the unfortunate one when they broke their nose (or hit hard enough to get a really bad nosebleed). The athlethic dept found that these things cost ~4 bucks each (enough for one side). Looking at one it was mentioned that they looked just like a tampon. Closer inspection showed the manufacturer was the same also.

What did the coaches do. Hell yea, they went down to the store and bought several different brands until they found a suitable replacement. True, they had to be cut to fit. True, you had to remove the string. But what the hell. did the same job for a lot less money. 

Tiggerr

PS... we did threaten to "leave the string" for any patient that pissed us off.


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

catzilla said:


> There's a joke in here somewhere, I just know it.


I thought it was in here somewhere:



Picard said:


> I know several women who are my cousins


----------



## xcdemon (May 19, 2004)

wooglin said:


> I thought it was in here somewhere:


haha! nice!
Picard wonders why he's single. I wonder why he's still breathing.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*with that...*



Picard said:


> There is a rubber spray patch kit for boat. I would use it instead of the tampon. I would be aghast to know if the girl has mentrual problem. I just don't want to be near any woman with that problem. She can have wide mood swings.    I prefer to cancel the boat trip together. I would buy a dozen box of tampons for her if she would stop using it to plug my boat. What would the guys at the dock think about me when they see it.


you have officially achieved troll status.



rt


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

*rt* said:


> you have officially achieved troll status.
> 
> 
> 
> rt


a troll in desperate need of a trollop, and cousins don't count (unless you're from certain states in the southeast)


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

sportsman said:


> (unless you're from certain states in the southeast)


hey! i resemble that remark....

well except for the trollop part.

and i've never gone out on a date with any of my cousins.

in fact, i've never gone out on a date with anyone even remotely related to me.

so i guess i don't really resemble that remark.

rt (yeah, i think i'll go back to coding data now)


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

*I am no troll !!*

hey mahglilig asked whether I know any other women. I said I know some of my cousins. I don't date my cousin. sheesh. I know whenever my cousins are in bad moods. What the heck are you guys thinking? I am not one of those inbred southerner, from Alabama. You guys got to get your minds out of gutter.

I am no troll. Trolls are ugly. I am handsome, debonair , well educated guy, and possess well rounded personality. I am flabergasted that you accused me of being a troll !!    I am hurted. Each of you ladies need a good spanking for your bad behavior.


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*This should be fun*



Picard said:


> I am no troll. Trolls are ugly. I am handsome, debonair , well educated guy, and possess well rounded personality.


I'm just gonna sit back and watch shite fly overhead.....


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*i'm not even going to go there*



Call_me_Clyde said:


> I'm just gonna sit back and watch shite fly overhead.....


my mother once told me that if you can't say something nice, it's better not to say anything at all.

rt


----------



## mward (Apr 7, 2004)

You know the problem with these kinds of people? The flaw that makes them annoying is also the same flaw that makes them unable to see that they are annoying.

FYI, a 6" hole (round) in a 30' boat will sink it in 60 seconds. Sailors carry plugs for smaller holes, and lifeboats for bigger ones. A tampon would be an ingenious idea though for a busted through-hull port (which happens more often than you'd think). A friend of mine was racing on a Hobie 30 a few years ago and it got hit by lighting and blew all the through-hulls out of the boat. They worked like fiendish monkeys to plug all those fast enough to keep it afloat till they could make it to the dock.

For the non-sailors here, a through-hull is a little port in the bottom of the boat designed to allow water in for cooling the engine, flushing the toilet, etc.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

mward said:


> You know the problem with these kinds of people? The flaw that makes them annoying is also the same flaw that makes them unable to see that they are annoying.
> 
> FYI, a 6" hole (round) in a 30' boat will sink it in 60 seconds. Sailors carry plugs for smaller holes, and lifeboats for bigger ones. A tampon would be an ingenious idea though for a busted through-hull port (which happens more often than you'd think). A friend of mine was racing on a Hobie 30 a few years ago and it got hit by lighting and blew all the through-hulls out of the boat. They worked like fiendish monkeys to plug all those fast enough to keep it afloat till they could make it to the dock.
> 
> For the non-sailors here, a through-hull is a little port in the bottom of the boat designed to allow water in for cooling the engine, flushing the toilet, etc.


so the whole leak thing is what I call "hollywood science" and is totally implausible then? Figures.

~f.


----------



## mward (Apr 7, 2004)

Well I wouldn't say hollywood science (I haven't seen the actual commercial) but boat leaks of any significant size are panic situations, not calm tampax situations. From the description I found of it on another site it's a row boat, and the leak is small, and a tampon would probably work perfect.


----------



## TurboasT4 (Oct 2, 2004)

formica said:


> uh, I only saw one in ad I was noting.
> As a perimenopausal female, I always travel with "supplies". I have supplies stashed everywhere. Maybe tmi, but this IS the women's lounge.
> 
> formica


I understand women and their needs, and the need for extra supplies. The ad I saw, she reaches in her purse and digs out an ENTIRE BOX of tampons. My g/f carries maybe 3 if she knows we'll be going out for the whole day.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

the ad was really funny!! I can't wait for someone to devise an ad for condom too.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Picard said:


> I am ... [a] well educated guy....
> ... I am hurted.


You just can't make this sh¡t up, eh?

Darwinism at work. Let's see if his genes make it back in the pool.

Picard, I'm still amazed that you even poke your head in this forum. I'll admit that I browse this forum just to read your posts and witness the lashings that ensue. Good times, eh?

Heck, I buy 'products' of all kinds for me and the wife. I'm just happy I have a wife to buy stuff for. The 'time' doesn't evenbother me, really. It's part of life, get used to it.

Point is, there is no denying that it is going to happen. Once you get your mate's toothbrush in your medicine cabinet, it's all over. You will have to face the truth. Be one with the truth, own the truth... you can do it!

I was just a little off-put by personal product ads in general, including prep-H, Tucks, Trojans, etc. I know... biology happens...


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

TurboasT4 said:


> I understand women and their needs, and the need for extra supplies. The ad I saw, she reaches in her purse and digs out an ENTIRE BOX of tampons. My g/f carries maybe 3 if she knows we'll be going out for the whole day.


maybe it was a box, who knows I was too busy laughing to pay a lot of attention.


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*rt* said:


> my mother once told me that if you can't say something nice, it's better not to say anything at all.
> 
> rt


then it would appear that we're both guilty of ignoring your mother's advice


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*oh...*



Call_me_Clyde said:


> then it would appear that we're both guilty of ignoring your mother's advice


calling him a troll wasn't nice? i thought i was being kind. whoops. my bad.  

rt


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

Picard said:


> the ad was really funny!! I can't wait for someone to devise an ad for condom too.


OK, I'm the art director for that new ad. It's for an ages-old product (condom) used in a new-fangled way: to get annoying people to SHUT UP! Er, or something...

Scene: downtown any-city USA. Morning rush hour, people hustling and bustling about, getting off busses, picking up coffee's and paper's at the stand, hailing cab's, yakking on their cell phones, generally being productive, typical functional professionals & solid working type folks. In the scene is a silly young hobo/escaped youth mental patient named "Peecard the Terd" always hangin' around, never really doing anything or contributing to society at all, just lobbing senseless insults and blabbering on and on about childish inanities. Once in a while, one of the folks hustling and bustling cast a furrowed brow glance at the fool, wondering when someone will dispatch the paddy wagon for the escaped mental cases and be done with this cluck.

Ahoy! Here comes help - the _Bellvue Taxi ~_ the funny-farm-express, as it were, and two stout looking orderlies - all business, hop out, readying the truck by pulling open the back doors and heading for the source of the silly noise and irritation - "Peecard the Terd" - but wait! What's this magic tool they have in hand? Pistol? Taser? NO! One of the orderlies has a new-fangled-idiot-control-device, a heavy duty condom. Before you can say "shut up" for the 19th time, the streets are free of this annoyance, folks free to come & go as needed, without the bother of said distraction, all while a squirming condom covered & quiet "Tard" is carted away in the "back seat" to the grade-school wing of the 'special hospital'.

What do you think?


----------



## mward (Apr 7, 2004)

Bravo! Bravo! Drinks all around!


----------



## AZtortoise (Jan 12, 2004)

glenzx said:


> OK, I'm the art director for that new ad. It's for an ages-old product (condom) used in a new-fangled way: to get annoying people to SHUT UP! Er, or something...
> 
> Scene: downtown any-city USA. Morning rush hour, people hustling and bustling about, getting off busses, picking up coffee's and paper's at the stand, hailing cab's, yakking on their cell phones, generally being productive, typical functional professionals & solid working type folks. In the scene is a silly young hobo/escaped youth mental patient named "Peecard the Tard" always hangin' around, never really doing anything or contributing to society at all, just lobbing senseless insults and blabbering on and on about childish inanities. Once in a while, one of the folks hustling and bustling cast a furrowed brow glance at the fool, wondering when someone will dispatch the paddy wagon for the escaped mental cases and be done with this cluck.
> 
> ...


I think you are insulting mentally ill people and developmentally disabled people. 

I like the product and how it works though(It shuts him up and makes him leave). 

Rita


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)




----------



## kept man (Jan 13, 2004)

There was a guy dressed like that during frosh week at my university ... mr. safe sex, the giant condom ...


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Picard's twin has beamed on board. How original.


----------



## Mary Ann (Jan 13, 2004)

Actually it sounds like Julianna made up a persona making fun of Picard. I mean, who else uses a sentence structure like: _Menses do torment my soul day and night to such a degree that my gag reflex is triggered and my horror can hardly contain_

I smell a fake. ;-)

Mary Ann


----------



## Mary Ann (Jan 13, 2004)

Sure, sure. I'm not sure how much "long suffering" you can have witnessed having only joined this month. ;-)


----------



## kept man (Jan 13, 2004)

... oh man ... that Ontario saying is such good stuff, I think I'm going to piddle ... 

... I promise to use it when I move back to Waterloo in a couple weeks ... 

... meadow mice! Not even field! So good!


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

hmm. I think Jerry springer has several empty spots on his show for you glenx. You will fit right in with the crowd. It is no wonder the show does so well because there is a large lower common denominator group in society. I recall the ad is about tampon instead of Jerry Springer show on mtbr


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Picard said:


> hmm. I think Jerry springer has several empty spots on his show for you glenx. You will fit right in with the crowd. It is no wonder the show does so well because there is a large lower common denominator group in society. I recall the ad is about tampon instead of Jerry Springer show on mtbr


lol, a comment from a citizen of the country that gave the world "trailer park boys"...


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I didn't make the trailer park boys show. I don't watch the show either. It was made specifically for the southern audience. The producer of the show actually worked really hard to please our souther neighbor. It was a resounding success.


----------



## kept man (Jan 13, 2004)

can't - stop - laughing


----------



## mward (Apr 7, 2004)

Okay where's the moderator on this. I bet if you check JeanLuc and Picard's IP addresses they're the same.


----------



## mward (Apr 7, 2004)

I ain't your friend, palooka.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

formica said:


> lol, a comment from a citizen of the country that gave the world "trailer park boys"...


MTBR site should have separate forum for men lounge, ******* lounge to distill the lower common denominator of society from normal people.


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

kept man said:


> can't - stop - laughing


I seem to be having the same problem - hard to contain the side-splitting laughter explosion boiling now..... must run.... outside.... BWWWAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HHHAAAAA HAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

formica said:


>


That looks way too loose IMO. LMAO!

classic. perfect.


----------



## AZtortoise (Jan 12, 2004)

glenzx said:


> That looks way too loose IMO. LMAO!
> 
> classic. perfect.


But...Picard(JeanLuc)is such a big d!ck that it should fit just fine. 

Rita


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

And if we ask for an LCD lounge we have two (er one) future elected (p)residents. 

ca va les patins? ca glisse?


----------



## dodo (Apr 19, 2005)

*Do you ever get any?*



Picard said:


> There is a rubber spray patch kit for boat. I would use it instead of the tampon. I would be aghast to know if the girl has mentrual problem. I just don't want to be near any woman with that problem. She can have wide mood swings.    I prefer to cancel the boat trip together. I would buy a dozen box of tampons for her if she would stop using it to plug my boat. What would the guys at the dock think about me when they see it.


Dude, do you ever get any?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

dodo said:


> Dude, do you ever get any?


highly unlikely.


----------

